# Graphite Shaft Damage



## Doug_Aberdeen (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys 

I'm relativey new to the game and I've recently picked up a 2nd hand Callaway Razr X Black Driver which has some slight damage to the shaft as pictured below. Will this affect the integrity of the shaft at all? Also if it is only cosmetic, what is the best way to touch this up?

Thanks


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2013)

looks like a little bit of bag rub, can be quite common and will not affect the playing characteristics of the shaft. Have no idea how to touch up, personally would just leave it


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 23, 2013)

agree with Fundy - if it's at the point the club will rub against the top of the bag then that's all it will be, possibly from someone not having the appropriate head cover (or keeping it fitted).

you could spray it with a protective clear acrylic but unless you know what you are doing it will probably end up looking worse that it started.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks beyond repair to me. Will probably snap any day now, I wouldn't even swing it.

I will take it off your hands and dispose of it. What driver is it?


----------



## Doug_Aberdeen (Feb 23, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Looks beyond repair to me. Will probably snap any day now, I wouldn't even swing it.

I will take it off your hands and dispose of it. What driver is it? 

Click to expand...

Haha

It's the Callaway RAZR X Black. I got it on eBay for Â£39 - was listed as 'golf club' in the title description so think it went under the radar a bit.


----------

